# Welchen Test haben Sie in der PC Games 10/04 zuerst gelesen?



## Administrator (27. August 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## SMB_Horny (27. August 2004)

Ich habe den Test zu Richard Burns Rally als erstes gelesen.
Aber leider bin ich enttäuscht - nicht vom Spiel aber von dem doch arg kleinen Umfang des Berichtes. Ein bisschen mehr wäre doch drin gewesen oder?
Naja ich werds überleben da es im Netz noch genug andere Quellen gibt aber Schade finde ichs trotzdem. :/


----------



## Niemand3214 (27. August 2004)

hab noch keinen gelesen, weil die diesmal alle "uninteressant" sind


----------



## marzan89 (27. August 2004)

Niemand3214 am 27.08.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> hab noch keinen gelesen, weil die diesmal alle "uninteressant" sind



genau...
liegt bei mir neben dem bett, noch nichts gelesen... (sommerloch???)
mfg m.


----------



## Homerclon (27. August 2004)

noch garnichts, weil die neuste Ausgabe noch nicht im Briefkasten lag.


----------



## ziegenbock (27. August 2004)

irgendwie werden die umfragen hier immer sinnloser! wer denkt sich die fragen eigentlich aus? wen interessiert das? 
und außerdem will ich zu *allen* spielen einen test!!

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## KONNAITN (27. August 2004)

ziegenbock am 27.08.2004 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie werden die umfragen hier immer sinnloser! wer denkt sich die fragen eigentlich aus? wen interessiert das?


Na irgend jemanden wird's schon interessieren, und selbst wenn nicht- wen juckt's?

Ich habe übrigens den Catwoman-Test zuerst gelesen. Keeeeine Ahnung warum, denn das Spiel interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. <= Das wollte ich nur gesagt haben, für den Fall dass ihr dank meines Leseverhaltens plant ein Catwoman-Special in die nächste Ausgabe zu packen.


----------



## Bonkic (27. August 2004)

leider wurde kein golf-spiel getestet , denn aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen gründen bin ich total heiss auf ein neues tiger woods o.ä. .....


----------



## marzan89 (27. August 2004)

Bonkic am 27.08.2004 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> leider wurde kein golf-spiel getestet , denn aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen gründen bon ich total heiss auf ein neues tiger woods o.ä. .....



der war gut


----------



## Phade (27. August 2004)

wer findet eigentlich diese "Testübersichten" ähnlich sinnlos und unübersichtlich wie ich?


----------



## lowwriter (31. August 2004)

Phade am 27.08.2004 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> wer findet eigentlich diese "Testübersichten" ähnlich sinnlos und unübersichtlich wie ich?



ICH


----------



## Phade (31. August 2004)

lowwriter am 31.08.2004 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 27.08.2004 23:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann sind wir schon mal zwei   
Wieso werden da eigentlich auch immer uralte Games nochmal "getestet"?


----------



## Manowar79 (31. August 2004)

Phade am 31.08.2004 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> lowwriter am 31.08.2004 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versteh ich auch nicht, finde die Testübersichten auch total unsinnig. Und Neuerscheinungen sollten meiner Meinung nach mindestens eine halbe Seite Test Umfang bekommen (egal wie grottig, sie sind).


----------



## Tjupo (31. August 2004)

Manowar79 am 31.08.2004 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 31.08.2004 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Meinung!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newester (31. August 2004)

Ich besitze die aktuelle PCG nicht. 

Am Kiosk hab ich mal reingeguckt und einige Test vermisst, nämlich Psychotoxic und Shellshock Nam'67(auf wenn ich denke, dass es für die Tonne ist). 

Die GS hat ja die Games getestet, aber das wirft noch mehr Fragen auf, bzw. weiß man trotzdem nicht ob die Games jetzt wirklich so übel sind. 

Übrigens ein Test von Sims 2 juckt mich kein bisschen, wollte ich nur mal loswerden, auch wenn es keinen interessiert.


----------



## beafsteak (1. September 2004)

Der RB Rally Test war der erste denn ich gelesen habe, leider war der wenig umfangreich. Scheinbar sind Spiele die in 2-3 jahren erscheinen deutlich wichtiger als Neuerscheinungen die man schon kaufen kann. Sehr schade.

Für mich hat die Konkurenz diesen Monat das deutlich bessere Magazin abgeliefert, und das liegt nicht nur an dem RB Rally Test. War für die nächste Zeit die letzte Ausgabe der PCG die ich gekauft habe. Im Internet werde ich mich hier aufhalten, aber beim Magazin wird es die Konkurenz sein die ich bevorzuge.


----------



## _Slayer_ (1. September 2004)

beafsteak am 01.09.2004 02:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Der RB Rally Test war der erste denn ich gelesen habe, leider war der wenig umfangreich. Scheinbar sind Spiele die in 2-3 jahren erscheinen deutlich wichtiger als Neuerscheinungen die man schon kaufen kann. Sehr schade.
> 
> Für mich hat die Konkurenz diesen Monat das deutlich bessere Magazin abgeliefert, und das liegt nicht nur an dem RB Rally Test. War für die nächste Zeit die letzte Ausgabe der PCG die ich gekauft habe. Im Internet werde ich mich hier aufhalten, aber beim Magazin wird es die Konkurenz sein die ich bevorzuge.




yo fand die aktuelle PCG ausgabe irgendwie beschissen. und die dvd war auch "kaputt" oder so ähnlich. jedenfalls konnte ich, wenn ich z.B eine demo installieren wollte, dass nicht von dvd aus machen. wenn ich nämlich auf den entsprechenden button geklickt hab, passierte garnix. durfte das alles manuell von der dvd aus installieren. was soll das denn!?


----------



## Phade (1. September 2004)

Okay, wir sind eindeutig mehr als nur 2 

Aber ich denke, dass die Spiele in der nächsten Ausgabe getestet werden;
außerdem wollte ich mal loswerden, dass Arcanum die ERSTE Vollversion ist, die ich ausgiebig zocke    ... mag allerdings an den Ferien liegen


----------

